# The name will be Nikon D800, the sensor will be 36MP (99% probability)



## dots (Nov 5, 2011)

The name will be Nikon D800, the sensor will be 36MP (99% probability) | Nikon Rumors


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 5, 2011)

And it's not even April 1st yet......


----------



## Overread (Nov 5, 2011)

And what company/who was saying that high MP cameras were bad bad bad things and that Canon was all wrong  

Still gotta wait for the proper release


----------



## dots (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## dots (Nov 5, 2011)

paul85224 said:


> And it's not even April 1st yet......




35mp?!  Well..it's only a few weeks till "release date" ..and about 10 years till i buy one second-hand...yay!


----------



## dots (Nov 5, 2011)

36mp*


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 5, 2011)

Only ~$4,000.  Yikes.  Not to mention you'll likely need the very best optics available to resolve those pixels, else you're images will look soft.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 6, 2011)

99% probability of a 36 megapixel sensor??? Seriously? 99%? As in, a one percent change of error or that prognostication? Doubtful. Dubious.


----------



## Netskimmer (Nov 6, 2011)

Not very impressive really, 4 fps...meh. :meh:


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 6, 2011)

The rumor is that it will not be your typical Bayer type sensor, it will be a Foveon sensor (3x12MP sensors - one for each color channel). NR is also saying to expect more than one version of this body.

Should be interesting.


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 6, 2011)

$4000 really isn't that much for a 36 MP beast....but then again, there are other features of the camera that contribute to the price, and the market Nikon is hoping to capture.


----------



## dots (Nov 6, 2011)

Derrel said:


> 99% probability of a 36 megapixel sensor??? Seriously? 99%? As in, a one percent change of error or that prognostication? Doubtful. Dubious.


 I know lol ridiculous!


----------



## dots (Nov 6, 2011)

BlairWright said:


> The rumor is that it will not be your typical Bayer type sensor, it will be a Foveon sensor (3x12MP sensors - one for each color channel).


  That would tasty! Maybe that's at the root of the 36mp rumour. 36 seems too much otherwise for this size sensor.


----------



## Trever1t (Nov 6, 2011)

How long before it hit's the shelves, eh? Another 6 months?


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 6, 2011)

Just waiting.. money is set aside... ready to go!   I hope that it will be fairly soon.. but with Nikon's recent problems in Thailand.. who knows?


----------



## dots (Nov 6, 2011)

Really? You are buying the latest when it goes to market? That's great! Look forward to seeing some images.


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 6, 2011)

Personally, I'd wait until the price goes down....and all the technological bugs are worked out.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 6, 2011)

dots said:


> Really? You are buying the latest when it goes to market? That's great! Look forward to seeing some images.



When and if! lol! I was considering a D700... but with the improvements the D7000 had, I decided to wait and see how the D800 stacked up... pro quality and features with the tech advancements.... so yea, I will guinea pig one!  Cant wait... should be a sweet body....


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 6, 2011)

paul85224 said:


> Personally, I'd wait until the price goes down....and all the technological bugs are worked out.



I might wait a week or two.. see if anyone finds any major bugs. I imagine they will be in short supply anyway... so I will probably just get on the list....


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 6, 2011)

I'm gonna wait until they're actually known to exist in the wild.  And then I'll take a good hard look at the specs & reviews.

THEN I will decide whether to plunk down my hard-earned money.  If it turns out to be a dud, I'll probably get me a D700 on the cheap.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 6, 2011)

480sparky said:


> I'm gonna wait until they're actually known to exist in the wild.  And then I'll take a good hard look at the specs & reviews.
> 
> THEN I will decide whether to plunk down my hard-earned money.  If it turns out to be a dud, I'll probably get me a D700 on the cheap.



heck, Sparky.. that goes without saying!


----------



## dots (Nov 6, 2011)

I'd like to get a D700 ..finally make it to FF (again  after quitting film SLRs). But the price tag means the same old dilemma for a hobbyist on a budget..better imaging pipe or instead...more lenses for an adequate body like a D1x, D200 or S3 whatever (?) oO(those bodies are getting old and very used though aren't they!)


----------



## KmH (Nov 6, 2011)

BlairWright said:


> The rumor is that it will not be your typical Bayer type sensor, it will be a Foveon sensor (3x12MP sensors - one for each color channel). NR is also saying to expect more than one version of this body.
> 
> Should be interesting.


Like the $7000, so called 46 MP, Sigma SD1? -  http://www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/sd1-dslr-sigma


----------



## dots (Nov 6, 2011)

Sigma have lost the plot with that, haven't they?! 7 grand for that ..jeez 



KmH said:


> BlairWright said:
> 
> 
> > The rumor is that it will not be your typical Bayer type sensor, it will be a Foveon sensor (3x12MP sensors - one for each color channel). NR is also saying to expect more than one version of this body.
> ...


----------



## gsgary (Nov 6, 2011)

Wait for the D900 99% 100mp


----------



## dots (Nov 6, 2011)

LOL


----------



## fotomanjack (Nov 6, 2011)

36MP. Yeah, right. Like anyone NEEDS 36MP. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 6, 2011)

dots said:


> Sigma have lost the plot with that, haven't they?! 7 grand for that ..jeez
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it just me, or does that mirror look like it's crop-size?


----------



## dots (Nov 6, 2011)

Is there a known connection between Fujifilm and Sony? I'm wondering if and why Nikon would move over to a sensor technology that i associate with Fuji than than Sony (makers of Nikon sensors, yes?). If Sony are perhaps feeling they have outgrown the present relationship (e.g A77) would this a good time for Nikon to form a (new?) business alliance with Fuji and take the FX cameras in a different direction?


----------



## dots (Nov 6, 2011)

tirediron said:


> dots said:
> 
> 
> > Sigma have lost the plot with that, haven't they?! 7 grand for that ..jeez
> ...


  24x16mm sensor


----------



## tirediron (Nov 6, 2011)

dots said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > dots said:
> ...


For almost $7K????? They're on crack!


----------



## paul85224 (Nov 6, 2011)

So what is the difference between DX and FX format (D90 versus D700)?  

Is it just a matter of a full frame image (in other words an 28mm lens produces a 28mm image) or is it just a better camera?


----------



## dots (Nov 6, 2011)

Both although having never owned or used either, i can't speak from experience. FX is fullframe, DX is crop.


----------



## dots (Nov 6, 2011)

tirediron said:


> dots said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...


 I know!  ..What's up with these people (??) All that R&D and then opt for a ..24x16 sensor.


----------



## KmH (Nov 6, 2011)

paul85224 said:


> So what is the difference between DX and FX format (D90 versus D700)?
> 
> Is it just a matter of a full frame image (in other words an 28mm lens produces a 28mm image) or is it just a better camera?


With the full frame comes improved image resolution, and less image noise for a comparable number of megapixels.

For instance, Nikon's 12 MP Fx - D3s has the best ISO performance of any othe Nikon ever made. The 24 MP FX - D3x has the best resolution of any Nikon ever made, but only so, so ISO perfpormance.

The D3s is designed for low light shooting at high FPS rates. In other words it's a pro sport shooters camera. The D3x is designed to be a studio camera that will be used with professional photographic lighting for portraiture, product and fashion photography.


----------



## 480sparky (Nov 6, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna wait until they're actually known to exist in the wild.  And then I'll take a good hard look at the specs & reviews.
> ...



Don't laugh..... there's a lot of folks that don't have that common sense.


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 6, 2011)

KmH said:


> BlairWright said:
> 
> 
> > The rumor is that it will not be your typical Bayer type sensor, it will be a Foveon sensor (3x12MP sensors - one for each color channel). NR is also saying to expect more than one version of this body.
> ...



KmH - Yes, that's the rumor.. same technology. It's a pretty cool sensor design, you get quite a bit more color depth from it.


----------



## BlairWright (Nov 6, 2011)

dots said:


> Is there a known connection between Fujifilm and Sony? I'm wondering if and why Nikon would move over to a sensor technology that i associate with Fuji than than Sony (makers of Nikon sensors, yes?). If Sony are perhaps feeling they have outgrown the present relationship (e.g A77) would this a good time for Nikon to form a (new?) business alliance with Fuji and take the FX cameras in a different direction?



Fuji used to buy Nikon bodies and tweak them, The Fuji S5 Pro was basically a Nikon D200. So, yes, they do have and or had a relationship but they have not been licensing Nikon technology lately, at least none that has been public.


----------

